# Free Stacking



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi guys!

So I'm still showing Maddie in Juniors and we have a show that's coming up this weekend. I am getting out of school all day Friday because I'm special! LOL! Anywho, I need some help with free stacking, Maddie's front feet are almost too close together and not necessarily straight. Any tips on free stacking, etc? Thanks!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Well.... train well before the 'week before a show'!

With my 4H'ers we tend to look at shaping the back feet before the front due to how the animals shift their weight. 

You can try moving the treat under her chin and move it back to the right/leftslightly to try and adjust her position.

Have a great time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Along the lines of what Red Dog said..
when you bring her in to the judge, hold the bait off to one side, not right in front of her head, while she is still moving a little bit. As soon as she takes a step in that direction, move the bait quickly to the other side of her head and toward her so that she will stop moving forward. 
It might work.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi.... I'm just read this article yesterday about stacking hope it helps. http://www.dragonflyllama.com/%20DOGS/Writing/confstack.html


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

The way I have been shown is to hold the bait at eye level and have the dog stop and stand in front of you. You have to play around with body language and bait, but don't expect much at first until the dog understands what you want. If the dog's left foot needs repositioned you can turn your body/hip on the right side in or out depending on if the foot needs to come forward(out) or back(in). When the dog moves his foot you can reward even if it is not in the right spot. You can worry about it being in the right spot once he understands your body language. I have with Scout physically put a paw in the right spot, told her she was a good girl, and moved her again to see if she would put it in the right spot the next time. It has worked for her.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll try this stuff tomorrow as I just got done working with her! I'm having a blast showing her and she is being a good little girl! The Obedience mentorship we've gotten in the past 4 years has helpt a ton. 
That article is really long but has TONS of good information, thanks!


----------

